# Vintage Styer



## CircusCircus (Jul 17, 2010)

I got this bike from my father, and its in good shape. Looks older, dont know much about it, can anyone help me on possible year, model, value, etc. It has a 3 speed Steyr rear hub and shifter?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2010)

Right off, it is foreign. Not even USA company. I have a Rapido sitting outside with a similar chainring and crankshaft. I would say it is from the 1950-1970s.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

Styer sounds like it might be Austrian but I do not know. I am trying to find a like the bike I had when I lived in Germany it had a crown on the head badge it was 28in bike probably from the 1970's or 1980's. Couple of ideas I had was contacting this site here www.oldbike.eu they may be able to put you intouch with some people who know. Please email me here at the CABE and let me know what you find out. If you dont mind asking for me about my bike's headbadge discription too, thanks....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2010)

I think Steyr and Puch were related, they made lightweight bikes like this for Sears also. Styria, the hub co. is unrelated I think. I don't know a whole lot about them but there isn't a huge collector demand for these style bikes besides Raleighs.


----------



## Coreyk (Sep 6, 2010)

Steyr were a huge armament and bicycle company, making bikes from about 1890 on. The arms company sold off the bicycle arm to Bianchi/Eurobike about 15 years back, and no bikes are produced under that name in Austria anymore. They owned Puch either partly or completely.
The arms company is still in existence.
Velouria of the Lovely Bicycle! blog has some info about Steyr- she travels to Vienna for work several times a year, and rides a vintage Steyr 'Waffenrad' 28" wheeled roadster when there.

The bikes are of rather good quality, for the most part. Their Austro-Daimler bikes were fast and beautiful road bikes, and the Waffenrad roadsters are second only to the best British and Dutch models. They have more in common with Dutch bikes, but are lighter framed.

That is a very nicely preserved bike. It uses the current Steyr bullseye logo, so might only be 20 or so years old. 
I'm guessing the hub is a re-branded Sachs Torpedo, which is quite good. How's the ride quality?


----------

